# Pulled Lamb Shoulder



## pellethead13 (Nov 10, 2019)

My uncle raises an African breed of sheep, no wool on this breed  thus the meat never takes on the oils from the wool making a very pleasant taste. In addition, we butcher them young, not quite still on the milk but damn close! 
Today I’ll be smoking the bone in shoulder over pecan. I typically smoke then wrap/braise and finish out of the wrap. My father is Middle Eastern and we were raised on sheep & goats, the meat is typically roasted or stewed and not eaten medium rare like our western culture prefers. I like both ways honestly pending the cut of muscle.  
Dry rub consisting of a middle eastern spice blend called Baharat. It’s similar to Indian Garam Masala with lots of coriander, cinnamon & cumin. The shawarma mix in the photo is an empty that I filled with homemade baharat. Also added garlic, salt and pepper of course.

I target 250-275 but today is cold in Eastern Washington so we shall see. Just got her on, stay tuned...


----------



## Omnivore (Nov 10, 2019)

Sounds awesome. I love baharat. I bet it pairs really well with some smokiness.


----------



## fivetricks (Nov 10, 2019)

I know I'm watching


----------



## pellethead13 (Nov 10, 2019)

Omnivore said:


> Sounds awesome. I love baharat. I bet it pairs really well with some smokiness.


It really does, glad to hear you know of it and like


----------



## dernektambura (Nov 10, 2019)

sir.... your post if highlight of the day.... I am east europe descent and lamb is my favourite.... used to cold smoked and aged lamb leg just to have a fun going down to cellar  with knife, warm bread and olive oil mixed with garlic... thin slice of lamb and warm bread dipped in olive pil garlic mix.... ah... mskes you wonder about life....


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 10, 2019)

dernektambura said:


> mskes you wonder about life....



That's most likely from the plum or pear brandy not the lamb. Ha ha.

Nevertheless please share your cold smoked lamb recipe.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 10, 2019)

pellethead13 said:


> My uncle raises an African breed of sheep, no wool on this breed  thus the meat never takes on the oils from the wool making a very pleasant taste. In addition, we butcher them young, not quite still on the milk but damn close!
> Today I’ll be smoking the bone in shoulder over pecan. I typically smoke then wrap/braise and finish out of the wrap. My father is Middle Eastern and we were raised on sheep & goats, the meat is typically roasted or stewed and not eaten medium rare like our western culture prefers. I like both ways honestly pending the cut of muscle.
> Dry rub consisting of a middle eastern spice blend called Baharat. It’s similar to Indian Garam Masala with lots of coriander, cinnamon & cumin. The shawarma mix in the photo is an empty that I filled with homemade baharat. Also added garlic, salt and pepper of course.
> 
> I target 250-275 but today is cold in Eastern Washington so we shall see. Just got her on, stay tuned...


Can't wait to see it finished. What IT you plan to pull at?


----------



## dernektambura (Nov 10, 2019)

Atomicdude, right now you're politically incorrect.... All'tho, we all know my passion for pear and plum shljivovitz moonshine I do have a brake not to bring my  "the stuff" to sample and get it going down the throat good artisan/charcuterie goodies.... I know how weak I can get in presence of good pear and plum moonshine... lol...


----------



## pellethead13 (Nov 10, 2019)

dernektambura said:


> sir.... your post if highlight of the day.... I am east europe descent and lamb is my favourite.... used to cold smoked and aged lamb leg just to have a fun going down to cellar  with knife, warm bread and olive oil mixed with garlic... thin slice of lamb and warm bread dipped in olive pil garlic mix.... ah... mskes you wonder about life....


The description of your cold smoked lamb and olive oil puts a tear into my eye, I need that in my life! Like the others please share a recipe if you have one!


----------



## dernektambura (Nov 10, 2019)

pellethead13 said:


> The description of your cold smoked lamb and olive oil puts a tear into my eye, I need that in my life! Like the others please share a recipe if you have one!


I did share in the past on this site bat I can't find it.... lol....


----------



## pellethead13 (Nov 10, 2019)

atomicsmoke said:


> Can't wait to see it finished. What IT you plan to pull at?


I’ve made many and never actually stuck my temp probe in, usually by look and feel but I would say it would be in the 195-205 IT range


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 10, 2019)

Intrigued and watching.


----------



## pellethead13 (Nov 10, 2019)

Guess I won’t be braising as I don’t have a foil pan, so Texas crutch it is. Been on about 4 hours and back in with the crutch. We will be making sandwiches with naan bread, homemade toum which is a Lebanese garlic sauce and some hummus on the side.


----------



## pellethead13 (Nov 10, 2019)

Out of the wrap and back in. Forgot to mention this is on the WSM


----------



## pellethead13 (Nov 10, 2019)

pellethead13 said:


> Out of the wrap and back in


----------



## pellethead13 (Nov 10, 2019)

Phenomenal sandwich with all the fixings, the toum was a great touch but won’t expect a kiss from the wife in at least a week due to the garlic. Cheers all!


----------



## pellethead13 (Nov 10, 2019)

Turned out great although this young lamb was a lot leaner than a shoulder you’ll buy at the grocer so not as fatty as I would like. May cook the other shoulder less time or actually braise it in full


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 10, 2019)

pellethead13 said:


> Phenomenal sandwich with all the fixings, the toum was a great touch but won’t expect a kiss from the wife in at least a week due to the garlic. Cheers all!


Hell yeah!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 11, 2019)

Looks delicious!
Al


----------

